# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Xamarin.Android >  نحوه دانلود کامپوننت با ویژوال از nuget

## aliakbar2152

با سلام خدمت دوستان. چطور میتونم آنلاین با ویژوال از سایت nuget برای برنانه نویسی زامارین کامپوننت دانلود ونصب کنم؟

----------

